# CCEMT-P cert?



## silverTTQC (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, new to this board and was needing some help. I'm a paramedic in Charlotte, NC but specialize in working as a clincial/surgical assistant in vascular medicine. 

I've been interested in obtaining my CCEMT cert. for some time but have not found what I'm looking for, partly due to not knowing whats available. 

First off, CCEMT-P certs are all classroom based programs currently, correct? Are there any online based programs? Also from a previous thread I saw that one member said that so many years field experience is required before being able to enter into a CC program. Is this also correct? I only have approx. 1yr. experience as a paramedic in the field. I had opted to take my experience into more clinical situations and have worked Level II trauma ER, Urgent Care, Orthopaedics and now Vascular medicine. Would this limit myself from being able to getting into a CC program?

Also what exactly is the differentiation between FP-C and CCEMT-P? Are these two interrelated or separate entities? 

I'm interested in obtaining my CC cert. to increase my education/knowledge base, increase my credientialing, increase my scope of practice and poss. get into a CCEMT-P/Flight position sometime down the road.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Kevin Yost


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know how far you are from Augusta but there a CCEMT course is taught there.. I think its 1 Friday a week for 2 months ?!?!  Hope that helps some.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 19, 2008)

first, welcome.

ccemt-p is critical care medic. fp-c is flight paramedic-certified. the are, to the best of my knowledge, totally seperate. we have several cc's and fp-c around that will chime in and give you the whole story.

also, you might try the forum search feature, as this topic has been brought up many times.


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 19, 2008)

Try this link...

http://www.mcg.edu/ems/ccemtp/CCEMTPFAQs.htm


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 19, 2008)

Let's clarify things. It is important to understand the "business" of EMS and why there is confusion. 

CCEMT/P is a trademark owned by University Maryland Baltimore County. Its definition is either Critical Care EMT Paramedic or Critical Care Emergency Medical Transport Program (yes, RN's can acclaim CCEMT/P without being a Paramedic). All programs and certifications as such have to be through their program. 

Now, the FP-C is NOT a program rather a distinct test through National Flight Paramedics Association that truly the only board test for critical care testing for Paramedics. 

I can assure you, that anyone that has passed that test has had some form of critical care training. 

With both of these, one should have at least two years in some form of progressive experience as a Paramedic. 

*Now, this is why there is confusion.*

One usually sees either one of these are utilized in *specialty transport care* transports. Flight teams, critical transport teams. These perform use of ventilators, balloon pumps, advanced medication, neonates, and so on. 

Again the reason of confusion.

Some states have mandated definitions, majority do not. As well *Medicare* only definition is vague and weak describing reimbursement to such transport is...

_ critically injured ill or injured  critically injured or ill beneficiary by a ground ambulance vehicle, including the provision of medically necessary supplies and services, at a level of service beyond the scope of the EMT-Paramedic. SCT is necessary when a beneficiary’s condition requires ongoing care that must be furnished by one or more health professionals in an appropriate specialty area, for example, emergency or critical care nursing, emergency medicine, respiratory care, cardiovascular care, or a paramedic with additional training.

The EMT-Paramedic level of care is set by each State. Care above that level that is medically necessary and that is furnished at a level of service above the EMT-Paramedic level of care is considered SCT. That is to say, if EMT-Paramedics - without specialty care certification or qualification - are permitted to furnish a given service in a State, then that service does not qualify for SCT. The phrase “EMT-Paramedic with additional training” recognizes that a State may permit a person who is not only certified as an EMT Paramedic, but who also has successfully completed additional education as determined by the State in furnishing higher level medical services required by critically ill or critically injured patients, to furnish a level of service that otherwise would require a health professional in an appropriate specialty care area (for example, a nurse) to provide. "_


Now, what does that really mean? Basically anyone that has additional education past the Paramedic level can technically by Medicare standards be "critical care, intensive care, etc." 

So there is a * several* good programs and some shake & bake. * BE careful !* Some States have some form of Advanced or Critical * licensed, certification* for Paramedics. 

You described an online type. Ohio has a Certified Intensive Care Paramedic (CICP) program that appears to be a very thorough program that has an required online pre-course before finishing the classroom and clinical phase. 
http://www.cchswest.org/body.cfm?id=27

There is also a Critical Care Consortium that has a subdivision that has programs for RN's and Paramedics. Many hospital based EMS uses this that has a 5-6, 12 hour class but very in-depth clinical (OJT) rotations.

The reason I may appear, I am so abreast is because I am currently serving on a Task Committee defining Critical Care Paramedic requirements and reviewing several programs curriculum. 

Albeit, you have done well gathering experience in various areas, I still recommend another year of field experience. Surprisingly many flight services *do not* require such certifications prior to employment but do require it within a short period of time. Again, hands on critical care and those with serious illnesses, not just observation is what most is really looking for (along with cert's). Many require the minimum of five years doing such. You are going the right pathway... just allow some time. 

I hope this covered your questions. 
Good luck. 

R/r 911


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 19, 2008)

David Gerrard is respiratory therapist and a CCEMT-P in North Carolina who taught me my pulmonary section in my UMBC sponsored CCEMT-P class several years ago. Told us that NC has its own CCEMT-P course that lasts about 3 months, and afterwards you will be able to staff ICU's in NC - if I remember correctly.  Smart man.  He's forgotten more about respiratory than I'll ever know.  Google him.  

Also, swing by and holler at the good folks at Med Center Air on your day off.  They also have their acts together.

Good luck.


----------

